# Not your everyday conversion...10' Livingston dual hull



## LMBDave (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry I dont have any pics from the build, just the finished project. This was my first conversion project. 

These livingstons are awesome boats. They are incredibly stable and make awesome bass fishing boats...however, they are very heavy, about 200lbs completely dry.

here's the boat:


----------



## manley09 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a nice looking boat you did a great job


----------



## LMBDave (Feb 2, 2011)

manley09 said:


> That's a nice looking boat you did a great job



thank u man, its a fun boat. working on my next conversion right now. its a 12' columbian tri-hull. Gonna be interesting. I'll post a link to the thread after i get it started.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats is an intresting build. Nice Job


----------



## mangelcc (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool looking boat!! Nice job.


----------



## bugkiller (Feb 4, 2011)

What is the weight of that boat. Do you know.


----------



## LMBDave (Feb 4, 2011)

bugkiller said:


> What is the weight of that boat. Do you know.



dude honestly, with all the decking and everything, i would guess close to 3000lbs!!!


----------



## Seapuppy (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that a harbor freight trailer? Also what size trolling motor do you use for this boat?


----------



## minicuda (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome conversion! Nice job. I think that's roomiest 10 footer I've seen. Looks like a great fishing platform.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cool. Looks like an awesome fishing platform.


----------



## benjineer (Mar 31, 2011)

Now you just need a 3-4 hp outboard on a jack plate, and you can run really shallow with that thing. Does it have a capacity plate on it?


----------



## tinboatlover (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks great! How wide is it?


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 3, 2011)

tinboatlover said:


> It looks great! How wide is it?



This thing was over 55" wide, i cant remember exactly how wide it was. Most stable small boat u can get though i guarantee it. Sold it about 2 weeks ago, then started working on my new project. Check it out in my signature, 12' columbian.


----------

